# FS 180 on flatground help



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can do them in place, or going slow, then you have all the basic skills you need. The rest is just in your head. Start doing them at the (slow) speed you are comfortable with, and then just bump your speed up a tiny bit. Repeat the process until your rocking them at super-sonic speed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

sedition said:


> If you can do them in place, or going slow, then you have all the basic skills you need. The rest is just in your head. Start doing them at the (slow) speed you are comfortable with, and then just bump your speed up a tiny bit. Repeat the process until your rocking them at super-sonic speed.


Most definetly... this is my second month and i got the fs and bs 180s down on flatland. its all in your head. you cant be in a negative mood and land anything. you just got to say i can do it over and over again. and more definetly at higher speeds.



Shin


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Shindigg said:


> You cant be in a negative mood and land anything.


Very, very, very true. And that applies to _all_ facets of life, not just snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the great advice guys, especially you snowolf! I can't wait to get back to the mountain to give these another shot.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

get your butters down stat... takes maybe a day of practice on some super minor slopes (almost flat)... in a day i went from barely able to ride switch to throwing down 1080 butters or more, front side or toe side. I can now throw down a 360 from an ollie by starting my rotation on the ground, popping a nice high ollie, rotating about 270 degrees in air, and buttering out the last 90 degrees. =D

practice bro, practice


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Background: I ride regular and I'm 18 months removed from ACL surgery on my right (back) leg.

I just started trying FS 1s yesterday. First on flat ground, then by the end of the night I landed a FS 1 off of a jump (about 8 crashes too). I actually did a FS 1 riding switch too. I've noticed that when I land, I'm landing on the tail of my board. What can I do to flatten out? I'm partially attributing it to my weak back leg, which still doesn't have much jumping power.


----------

